# Please help discover the leak



## ephmynus (1 mo ago)

I have been getting water at the ceiling of my bathroom for a few months. Originally, it was just a few drops and was actually difficult to discover. We went through a pretty dry summer and I didn't even think about it, busy with work and just not thinking. However, I did get a local roofer to come over for an estimate and they said the inspected thoroughly, especially seams, and didn't see any issue but they never looked in the attic. They said the roof looked like it had 7 or 8 years left and was in relatively good shape. Well, we just went through a monstrous week of rain and the leak, once again, presented itself. I've got it tarped for now but need to figure out exactly what's going on. The water seems like it's coming in on both sides of the truss nearest my plumbing vent pipe or leaking through to the other side at least. Earlier in the year when I first noticed the leak, I brought some mastic tape home from work and put it around the boot. I didn't know for sure at the time, but I felt like it was coming from that area, and the boot seemed the most likely culprit. Despite the tape, I am still getting water leaking in and it's getting worse. There is a small hole in the mastic tape but there's still a roof underneath of that so I'd be surprised that were the issue. Thanks everyone for any help.


----------



## blageurt (Dec 15, 2009)

OK you need to strip all around the pipe like at least 4 feet by 4 feet . Then repair any wood that is rotten....then Ice / water shield the entire area. Install a New Flange and re-shingle it and then it will be fixed. You just can't add Crap on top of Crap and hope it seals the leak....that never works


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

Good reply, I'm stealing "crap on crap" that's hilarious.


----------

